# does keeping a red lamp over a syrian hamsters cage at night harm the hamster in any way



## owain_12113 (Dec 21, 2015)

so does it


----------



## LittleFurryPets (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't see why a hamster would need a red lamp over their cage. I'd imagine it would just be giving off heat which would be a bit of a waste unless it was really cold, then again the hamster also needs to be able to get to a cool place. Hamsters don't need the light to be able to see anyway so I can't see a benefit.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Seeing as hamsters don't see red light very well, it probably wouldn't stress them out too much. (although you should try and keep to a natural day cycle if you can) If you're just going to be turning the light on to observe the hamster and then turning it off later, it probably wouldn't cause any harm.
You'd need to make sure there was no access to wiring for the hamster to chew through.


----------

